# Homemade Hone



## mhenry (Jan 7, 2012)

Check it out guys. I made my own hone. The handle is one I just had lying around, and the hone is the ceramic filament from one of the giant light bulbs they are phasing out down in the machine shop at work. The little end cap is shipping protector from an autoclave fitting. The cool thing is that it works really well, as good as or better than any other hone I have used.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jan 7, 2012)

Cool.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 7, 2012)

That is awesome!


----------



## stevenStefano (Jan 7, 2012)

That looks great and it seems pretty inventive. How fine is it?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 7, 2012)

Your hone has a nicer handle than any of my knives!


----------



## mhenry (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks I can only guess I would say 1500-2000 grit




stevenStefano said:


> That looks great and it seems pretty inventive. How fine is it?


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 7, 2012)

Just looking for something else to put a handle on? 

Any other handle projects in the works? You must have some of the finest looking kitchen tools around. What does your grill set look like?


----------



## mhenry (Jan 7, 2012)

My BBQ set is pretty bad-ass:lol2:. My wood collection and obsession with making handles has gotten pretty silly, and now I have officially run out of things to re-handle. I am going to try some western handles next or maybe a saya 




mc2442 said:


> Just looking for something else to put a handle on?
> 
> Any other handle projects in the works? You must have some of the finest looking kitchen tools around. What does your grill set look like?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 7, 2012)

mhenry said:


> My wood collection and obsession with making handles has gotten pretty silly, and now I have officially run out of things to re-handle.



Toothbrush?


----------



## mhenry (Jan 7, 2012)

Hann't thought of that, hmm......




Johnny.B.Good said:


> Toothbrush?


----------



## Pabloz (Jan 7, 2012)

DUDE!!!!..is there any way I could coax you out of one of those???? I really like the wierd and different.


----------



## heirkb (Jan 7, 2012)

Damn, Mike. That handle is beautiful.


----------



## mhlee (Jan 8, 2012)

So where's that Thermapen with the ironwood case??? :bat:




mhenry said:


> My BBQ set is pretty bad-ass:lol2:.


----------



## jm2hill (Jan 8, 2012)

Thats gorgeous! if your gonna have a honing rod, best dam make it pretty. None of those silly idahone ceramic handles anymore


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jan 8, 2012)

Looks like you found a good use for handles that don't make a cut. Congrats.


----------



## Hermes7792 (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah, I think I want one too! Pm me if your interested in makin me one!


----------



## mhenry (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks guys I wish I had some more of these but I don't


----------



## Pabloz (Jan 8, 2012)

mhenry said:


> Thanks guys I wish I had some more of these but I don't



If you could let us know what kind of lights those filaments came out of we could try and get it locally.

THANKS,
PZ


----------



## mhenry (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey PZ,
I will find out what I can and get back with you. You know you could always buy an Idahone from Dave and re-handle it. I think that will be my next project.
just saying, but I will find out what I can about the bulbs. 





Pabloz said:


> If you could let us know what kind of lights those filaments came out of we could try and get it locally.
> 
> THANKS,
> PZ


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 8, 2012)

that's great!


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 8, 2012)

What a great idea, looks perfect.

Stefan


----------

